

Startup brings free wifi to SF - drm237
http://www.theregister.com/2007/07/28/meraki_free_the_net/
A California startup is relying on civic-minded volunteers in San Francisco to accomplish a goal that so far has eluded the city's government leaders: provide residents with wireless internet access that's free and dependable.
======
pg
I love this sort of thing. While Google and the city govt are mired in
negotiations about how to give SF free wifi, a little startup just goes around
them and does it.

------
vegashacker
Here's the link to the actual project: <http://sf.meraki.net/>

------
mynameishere
When your rent is 2000/month, is 20/month for DSL really such a stretch? Just
asking.

If the goal is to provide internet access to people traveling in between their
wifi-activated homes to their wifi-activated coffeeshops to their wifi-
activated offices, well...

~~~
vegashacker
My rent (because I have a roommate and a studio) is $600 in SF. I also quit my
job to do my startup so, personally, I am looking to penny-pinch here and
there.

I also just checked my bill and I pay $45.95 for Comcast cable internet. I've
had bad experiences with DSL in the past (both my own, and setting up other
people's). But cable, I've found, always "just works".

~~~
mynameishere
a roommate and a studio

Ouch. Sorry.

~~~
vegashacker
well, roommate is also a girlfriend. and it's "pushing one bedroom" ... but
yeah, it's a studio. :)

------
matt
btw, meraki injects their own search box at the top of all html pages when you
use their wifi. didn't see that mentioned anywhere in the article...

